# Chernobyl,nuova serie tv



## Andris (10 Giugno 2019)

Chernobyl,la nuova produzione originale Sky e HBO,ripercorre le vicende legate alla tristemente famosa centrale nucleare nell'ex Unione Sovietica, esplosa nel 1986 a 120 chilometri da Kiev.
*La miniserie in cinque episodi è attesa al debutto il 10 giugno *in esclusiva su Sky Atlantic e in streaming su Now Tv.
Grande successo registrano negli Stati Uniti (iniziata il 6 maggio e terminata il 3 giugno) con un indice di gradimento superiore persino a Game of Thrones.
In Russia non verrà trasmesso perchè vista come propaganda americana,anzi il canale Ntv ha annunciato che ci sarà una versione alternativa girata dal regista russo premiato Muradov.


----------



## Andris (10 Giugno 2019)




----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Chernobyl,la nuova produzione originale Sky e HBO,ripercorre le vicende legate alla tristemente famosa centrale nucleare nell'ex Unione Sovietica, esplosa nel 1986 a 120 chilometri da Kiev.
> *La miniserie in cinque episodi è attesa al debutto il 10 giugno *in esclusiva su Sky Atlantic e in streaming su Now Tv.
> Grande successo registrano negli Stati Uniti (iniziata il 6 maggio e terminata il 3 giugno) con un indice di gradimento superiore persino a Game of Thrones.
> In Russia non verrà trasmesso perchè vista come propaganda americana,anzi il canale Ntv ha annunciato che ci sarà una versione alternativa girata dal regista russo premiato Muradov.



Non vedo l' ora! E' una storia che mi ha sempre appassionato, e di cui spessissimo vado a cercare informazioni!

Sarà che è successo poco prima che nascessi, ma l' ho trovata sempre affascinante (e tragica)


----------



## chicagousait (10 Giugno 2019)

Consigliatissima. Mi ha tenuta incollata per tutti i 5 episodi


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2019)

Già vista, non so quanto sia stata romanzata la vicenda, ma è veramente una gran serie.


----------



## wildfrank (10 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Chernobyl,la nuova produzione originale Sky e HBO,ripercorre le vicende legate alla tristemente famosa centrale nucleare nell'ex Unione Sovietica, esplosa nel 1986 a 120 chilometri da Kiev.
> *La miniserie in cinque episodi è attesa al debutto il 10 giugno *in esclusiva su Sky Atlantic e in streaming su Now Tv.
> Grande successo registrano negli Stati Uniti (iniziata il 6 maggio e terminata il 3 giugno) con un indice di gradimento superiore persino a Game of Thrones.
> In Russia non verrà trasmesso perchè vista come propaganda americana,anzi il canale Ntv ha annunciato che ci sarà una versione alternativa girata dal regista russo premiato Muradov.



Se non si fossero accorti gli svedesi, ancora i russi negherebbero: che regime maledetto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Giugno 2019)

Già vista in lingua originale, davvero bella e ben fatta.


----------



## vannu994 (10 Giugno 2019)

Sono alla 3 puntata, veramente bella bella!


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2019)

Molto bella la prima


----------



## Andris (10 Giugno 2019)

appena vista la prima.
appassionante e angosciante,però sale la rabbia per l'ottusità dei comunisti.
fa ricordare tutte le cose successe dopo: la nube tossica,la gente disinformata,la paura per anni di comprare prodotti della terra e latte,i bambini ucraini e bielorussi che ancora oggi vengono in estate da noi per respirare aria pura.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2019)

Bellissima, davvero incollante allo schermo. Finalmente una bella serie capolavoro!


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Già vista in lingua originale, davvero bella e ben fatta.





vannu994 ha scritto:


> Sono alla 3 puntata, veramente bella bella!



Ma quanto siete bravi in inglese??? c'è tanto di quel tecnicismo che persino in italiano è tosta.


----------



## vannu994 (11 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quanto siete bravi in inglese??? c'è tanto di quel tecnicismo che persino in italiano è tosta.



Sottotitolato, ancora non sono madrelingua . C’è da dire che nelle serie HBO gli attori sono spesso inglesi e quindi parlano un inglese molto comprensibile.


----------



## sunburn (11 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quanto siete bravi in inglese??? c'è tanto di quel tecnicismo che persino in italiano è tosta.



Si vede che non hai mai seguito le lezioni di Homer Simpson sul "nuculare"...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Chernobyl,la nuova produzione originale Sky e HBO,ripercorre le vicende legate alla tristemente famosa centrale nucleare nell'ex Unione Sovietica, esplosa nel 1986 a 120 chilometri da Kiev.
> *La miniserie in cinque episodi è attesa al debutto il 10 giugno *in esclusiva su Sky Atlantic e in streaming su Now Tv.
> Grande successo registrano negli Stati Uniti (iniziata il 6 maggio e terminata il 3 giugno) con un indice di gradimento superiore persino a Game of Thrones.
> In Russia non verrà trasmesso perchè vista come propaganda americana,anzi il canale Ntv ha annunciato che ci sarà una versione alternativa girata dal regista russo premiato Muradov.



Vista ieri su sky. Davvero appassionante e terribile al tempo stesso.


----------



## Manue (11 Giugno 2019)

Bella e angosciante...avevo 7 anni a quei tempi, 
ma ricordo ancora la preoccupazione della gente, le limitazioni sul latte, 
ed altre sfaccettature.

L'angoscia deriva dal fatto di rendersi conto che non abbiamo il pieno controllo della nostra vita...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Bella e angosciante...avevo 7 anni a quei tempi,
> ma ricordo ancora la preoccupazione della gente, le limitazioni sul latte,
> ed altre sfaccettature.
> 
> L'angoscia deriva dal fatto di rendersi conto che non abbiamo il pieno controllo della nostra vita...



Mia madre è rimasta incinta quel mese più o meno, chissà che geni difettati mi son venuti 

Rido per non piangere.


----------



## Manue (11 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mia madre è rimasta incinta quel mese più o meno, chissà che geni difettati mi son venuti
> 
> Rido per non piangere.



Sicuramente rossoneri


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2019)

Ho visto la prima puntata, tanta tanta roba. 

Tra l'altro, voi lo sapete perchè il mondo non è stato rovinato per sempre dallo scoppio della centrare nucleare di Fukushima Daiichi ? 

Per una semplice casualità, una valvola meccanica che al posto che chiudersi si è aperta in autonomia per "errore" ( i credenti parleranno di miracolo infatti ) e la camera dove venivano riposte le barre esauste si è riempita di acqua ed ha evitato un disastro nucleare a cielo aperto ( il tetto era stato divelto dallo scoppio del reattore 3 ). 

Dopo il Meltdown dovuto al terremoto e Tsunami non sono più ripartiti i generatori che garantivano la corrente alla centrale perchè allagati e siamo arrivati a 1 solo cm dal disastro nucleare che avrebbe cambiato il mondo.

Poi se volete vi parlo della Tepco che ritardò l'allagamento del nucleo con acqua di mare per non rovinare la strumentazione. E ci volle l'intervento del Premier Giapponese che si assunse la responsabilità e ordinò di allagarlo pena di morte a chi si sarebbe rifiutato. 

Roba che fa accapponare la pelle.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quanto siete bravi in inglese??? c'è tanto di quel tecnicismo che persino in italiano è tosta.



Io c'ho il C1


----------



## Manue (11 Giugno 2019)

Voi che ne pensate delle centrali nucleari in Italia, 
favorevoli o contrari ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Voi che ne pensate delle centrali nucleari in Italia,
> favorevoli o contrari ?



Assolutamente contrario, leggiti il mio commento sopra.

Il principio su cui si fonda l energia nucleare è che senza errore umano non ci possono essere disastri ( vedi errore umano di Chernobyl) ma è anche vero che l imprevedibile pare assurdo ma può sempre succedere ( vedi Fukushima Dai-ichi ) 

Stiamo bene così, grazie.


----------



## Manue (11 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Assolutamente contrario, leggiti il mio commento sopra.
> 
> Il principio su cui si fonda l energia nucleare è che senza errore umano non ci possono essere disastri ( vedi errore umano di Chernobyl) ma è anche vero che l imprevedibile pare assurdo ma può sempre succedere ( vedi Fukushima Dai-ichi )
> 
> Stiamo bene così, grazie.




Sono d'accordo, 
la necessità è di trovare altre soluzioni, poiché i combustibili fossili producono troppo CO2, 
e le pale eoliche non sono sufficienti...

Siamo un paese esposto prevalentemente al sole, 
forse sarebbe il caso di esasperare l'utilizzo di questa risorsa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto la prima puntata, tanta tanta roba.
> 
> Tra l'altro, voi lo sapete perchè il mondo non è stato rovinato per sempre dallo scoppio della centrare nucleare di Fukushima Daiichi ?
> 
> ...



Lollo ho provato a scriverti in privato ma dice che hai la casella piena.

Risci a mandarmi per MP qualche articolo che parli di questo possibile disastro che abbiamo evitato a Fukushima? non sono ferratissimo e mi hai incuriosito, ti ringrazio!

La serie comunque è molto ben fatta!


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Voi che ne pensate delle centrali nucleari in Italia,
> favorevoli o contrari ?



Le centrali nucleari sono pericolosissime ma va anche detto che il mondo gha talmente fame di energia che se non ci fossero avremmo problemi alla gestione attuale dell'energia


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Voi che ne pensate delle centrali nucleari in Italia,
> favorevoli o contrari ?



Io sono favorevole. Ovviamente facendo le cose con criterio. Non in Italia, non perché voglio fare il furbo, ma per buon senso.

Se l'umanità intera fosse intelligente, potremmo costruire centrali in luoghi disabitati, eventualmente pagando il "disturbo" alle nazioni ospitanti. Non ditemi che una batteria di centrali in pieno deserto darebbe noia a qualcuno. E i danni provocati sono bazzecole rispetto ai danni provocati da altre fonti di energia di origine fossile. L'energia nucleare può fare danni magari più plateali, ma lo sfruttamento di petrolio/carbone/gas sta lentamente distruggendo il nostro pianeta. Non mi metto neanche ad elencare i vari problemi, a rifarsi dal deturpamento del sottosuolo.

Controlli massimi e ridondati. Nocciolo costruito su piattaforme ammortizzate ed isolate per evitare problemi. Scorie sparate nello spazio. Episodi come quelli di Cernobyl e Fukushima sono sostanzilmente causati da errori umani, stupidità e poca avvedutezza. In particolare, nel caso di Fukushima, non si va a costruire una centrale vicino all'oceano, notoriamente fonte di problemi dovuti agli tsunami. Ovviamente, quando l'hanno costruita, avranno detto "ma figurati se capita".

Purtroppo, ci scontriamo al solito con politica e poca collaborazione. Ma se veramente gli impegni fossero seri, risolveremo il problema energetico in poco tempo. Utopia, conoscendo gli umani.


----------



## Manue (11 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono favorevole. Ovviamente facendo le cose con criterio. Non in Italia, non perché voglio fare il furbo, ma per buon senso.
> 
> Se l'umanità intera fosse intelligente, potremmo costruire centrali in luoghi disabitati, eventualmente pagando il "disturbo" alle nazioni ospitanti. Non ditemi che una batteria di centrali in pieno deserto darebbe noia a qualcuno. E i danni provocati sono bazzecole rispetto ai danni provocati da altre fonti di energia di origine fossile. L'energia nucleare può fare danni magari più plateali, ma lo sfruttamento di petrolio/carbone/gas sta lentamente distruggendo il nostro pianeta. Non mi metto neanche ad elencare i vari problemi, a rifarsi dal deturpamento del sottosuolo.
> 
> ...



Il punto l'hai centrato...
la fiducia nell'umano... io zero.


----------



## Activia01 (11 Giugno 2019)

Stupenda, la 4a puntata un un po' più lenta e "noiosa" ma per il resto stra approvata


----------



## kekkopot (14 Giugno 2019)

Per chi l'ha già visto non lo spoileri le puntate che devono ancora uscire perlomeno 

Comunque prima puntata molto bella. Anche se giusto un appunto lo farei:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Avrei dedicato qualche scena in più al momento pre esplosione. Vissuto ad esempio dagli addetti in sala macchine. Anche per far capire come andarono realmente le cose:
-che si trattava di un test
-che non si rispettarono le procedure (a differenza di quello che dicono gli addetti in sala macchine che affermano di aver seguito le regole), ecc.
Tempo fà vidi un documentario in cui vi era una scena recitata molto bene anche degli attivi pre-esplosione.


----------



## Andris (17 Giugno 2019)

appena vista la seconda puntata su sky.
pazzesco quando hanno fatto cadere l'elicottero pur di mandarlo sull'incendio quando era stato detto di non farlo,alla fine anche il comandante comunista si è arreso alla scienza.
rispetto per i tre eroi che si sono sacrificati sapendo di poter morire in seguito pur di salvare 60 milioni di persone.
brividi quando sono rimasti al buio con le torce spente dalle radiazioni

l'altro giorno il Corriere della sera ha intervisto uno ancora in vita (Ananenko) che sta in Ucraina e prende appena 369 euro al mese di pensione sociale.
qualche altro sarebbe diventato milionario tra libri e ospitate sui media.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2019)

Clamorosa, una serie Tv clamorosa.

Mamma mia, i brividi.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Bellissima anche la seconda puntata. Ma che angoscia...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Giugno 2019)

Serie capolavoro che ci fa capire quanto il comunismo sovietico sia stato un cancro terribile che ha devastato tutto..
Davvero complimenti agli autori. Io sono alla terza puntata. Unica cosa che non si capisce bene cosa abbia portato al disastro...
Altra cosa che stupisce è l’ignorenza e l’arretratezza in URSS


----------



## pazzomania (18 Giugno 2019)

Che serie!

Dicono che la terza puntata sarà ancora meglio, stupenda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Serie capolavoro che ci fa capire quanto il comunismo sovietico sia stato un cancro terribile che ha devastato tutto..
> Davvero complimenti agli autori. Io sono alla terza puntata. Unica cosa che non si capisce bene cosa abbia portato al disastro...
> Altra cosa che stupisce è l’ignorenza e l’arretratezza in URSS



Difficile da spiegare tecnicamente per chi non mastica la materia. Quando ne parlo dico sempre che è stato un errore umano per farla semplice, è stata una serie di eventi che concatenati l'uno con l'altro ha portato l'innalzamento della pressione e lo scoppio del nocciolo con fuoriuscita di grafite e materiale radioattivo. 

Comunque è stato un errore umano dettato dall inesperienza dei tecnici che hanno portato le barre di controllo dalle standard 24 a 6 rendendo il reattore fortemente instabile . Abbassano la potenza del reattore, l'acqua nelle turbine evapora e boom ! 

E menomale che hanno evitato l'esplosione degli altri reattori, sarebbe stata la fine del mondo


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2019)

Ho guardato ieri la seconda puntata : clamorosa anche questa .
Serie spettacolare.


----------



## Andris (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E menomale che hanno evitato l'esplosione degli altri reattori, sarebbe stata la fine del mondo



inquietante che,come mostrato ieri sera nella seconda puntata,sia stata una signora bielorussa di sua iniziativa a recarsi sul posto facendo riflettere il fisico nucleare russo nonostante la contrarietà del partito comunista locale che minimizzava tutto.
se non avesse detto delle piscine piene lui avrebbe continuato a pensare di risolverla buttando sabbia e boro dall'alto,così esplodendo sarebbero state distrutte tutte le nazioni dell'europa dell'est come minimo.
pensare sia una storia vera mette i brividi

chissà cosa accadrebbe in corea del nord con un incidente del genere,gli unici ancora a ragionare in questo modo oggi tra quelli con armi nucleari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> inquietante che,come mostrato ieri sera nella seconda puntata,sia stata una signora bielorussa di sua iniziativa a recarsi sul posto facendo riflettere il fisico nucleare russo nonostante la contrarietà del partito comunista locale che minimizzava tutto.
> se non avesse detto delle piscine piene lui avrebbe continuato a pensare di risolverla buttando sabbia e boro dall'alto,così esplodendo sarebbero state distrutte tutte le nazioni dell'europa dell'est come minimo.
> pensare sia una storia vera mette i brividi
> 
> chissà cosa accadrebbe in corea del nord con un incidente del genere,gli unici ancora a ragionare in questo modo oggi.



e beh perche Valerij Legasov ( il fisico con gli occhiali, il protagonista ) che è morto suicida? solo nel 96 gli hanno ricunosciuto quello che ha fatto.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Difficile da spiegare tecnicamente per chi non mastica la materia. Quando ne parlo dico sempre che è stato un errore umano per farla semplice, è stata una serie di eventi che concatenati l'uno con l'altro ha portato l'innalzamento della pressione e lo scoppio del nocciolo con fuoriuscita di grafite e materiale radioattivo.
> 
> Comunque è stato un errore umano dettato dall inesperienza dei tecnici che hanno portato le barre di controllo dalle standard 24 a 6 rendendo il reattore fortemente instabile . Abbassano la potenza del reattore, l'acqua nelle turbine evapora e boom !
> 
> E menomale che hanno evitato l'esplosione degli altri reattori, sarebbe stata la fine del mondo



In realtà, non era tanto colpa dell' inesperienza dei tecnici: erano volontariamente tenuti all' oscuro dell' esatto funzionamento di quel reattore, sotto la voce "segreto militare".

Assurdo.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Difficile da spiegare tecnicamente per chi non mastica la materia. Quando ne parlo dico sempre che è stato un errore umano per farla semplice, è stata una serie di eventi che concatenati l'uno con l'altro ha portato l'innalzamento della pressione e lo scoppio del nocciolo con fuoriuscita di grafite e materiale radioattivo.
> 
> Comunque è stato un errore umano dettato dall inesperienza dei tecnici che hanno portato le barre di controllo dalle standard 24 a 6 rendendo il reattore fortemente instabile . Abbassano la potenza del reattore, l'acqua nelle turbine evapora e boom !
> 
> E menomale che hanno evitato l'esplosione degli altri reattori, sarebbe stata la fine del mondo



Hei lollo, anni fa sono stato a Seveso per lavoro , alloggiavo presso un B&B e il proprietario una sera mi raccontò quanto successo nel 1976.
Nulla ovviamente di paragonabile a Chernobyl ma pure quello fu un disastro mica banale con conseguenze che ancora oggi la popolazione esposta potrebbe pagare sulla propria pelle.
Sono stato nel bosco delle querce e mi ha fatto terribilmente effetto sapere che sotto i miei piedi, chiusi in delle vasche, vi fossero tutta la terra contaminata dalla diossina nonchè i macchinari utilizzati per i lavori del caso.
In quel caso la notizia apparve sui giornali solo sette giorni dopo.
Assurdo e folle anche questo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> inquietante che,come mostrato ieri sera nella seconda puntata,sia stata una signora bielorussa di sua iniziativa a recarsi sul posto facendo riflettere il fisico nucleare russo nonostante la contrarietà del partito comunista locale che minimizzava tutto.
> se non avesse detto delle piscine piene lui avrebbe continuato a pensare di risolverla buttando sabbia e boro dall'alto,così esplodendo sarebbero state distrutte tutte le nazioni dell'europa dell'est come minimo.
> pensare sia una storia vera mette i brividi
> 
> chissà cosa accadrebbe in corea del nord con un incidente del genere,gli unici ancora a ragionare in questo modo oggi tra quelli con armi nucleari.



Credo che quello della signora bielorussa sia fantasia letterale per dare una bella botta di femminismo alla serie, in realtà non esisteva.


----------



## Andris (18 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credo che quello della signora bielorussa sia fantasia letterale per dare una bella botta di femminismo alla serie, in realtà non esisteva.



davvero è tutto inventato?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> davvero è tutto inventato?



Si, è stato creato questo personaggio di fantasia che idealmente vuole rappresentare tutti gli scienziati che si offrirono e si dedicarono alla causa spontaneamente.


----------



## Andris (18 Giugno 2019)

wow,non lo sapevo.
non sono d'accordo con questa scelta,così si falsa la realtà che in tanti non conoscono punto per punto.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> wow,non lo sapevo.
> non sono d'accordo con questa scelta,così si falsa la realtà che in tanti non conoscono punto per punto.



Considera comunque che verità e comunismo è un ossimoro.
Tutta la verità la sapremo mai.


----------



## Andris (18 Giugno 2019)

sì ma con quella scelta hai gettato cattiva luce su quello scienziato,perchè non capire quel "dettaglio" sulle piscine già piene d'acqua avrebbe fatto tutta la differenza del mondo tra far morire decine di milioni di persone e solo quelli attorno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà, non era tanto colpa dell' inesperienza dei tecnici: erano volontariamente tenuti all' oscuro dell' esatto funzionamento di quel reattore, sotto la voce "segreto militare".
> 
> Assurdo.



Si ma perchè non erano fisici Nucleari ma gente che si occupava di altro, la storia racconta che gli fu fatto un mese di insegnamento su come funzionasse un reattore prima di lavorarci, vedi te. 

Un fisico sarebbe intervenuto in modo completamente diverso


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hei lollo, anni fa sono stato a Seveso per lavoro , alloggiavo presso un B&B e il proprietario una sera mi raccontò quanto successo nel 1976.
> Nulla ovviamente di paragonabile a Chernobyl ma pure quello fu un disastro mica banale con conseguenze che ancora oggi la popolazione esposta potrebbe pagare sulla propria pelle.
> Sono stato nel bosco delle querce e mi ha fatto terribilmente effetto sapere che sotto i miei piedi, chiusi in delle vasche, vi fossero tutta la terra contaminata dalla diossina nonchè i macchinari utilizzati per i lavori del caso.
> In quel caso la notizia apparve sui giornali solo sette giorni dopo.
> Assurdo e folle anche questo.



Anche li, lo stato ha coperto tutto.. uno schifo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credo che quello della signora bielorussa sia fantasia letterale per dare una bella botta di femminismo alla serie, in realtà non esisteva.





Andris ha scritto:


> davvero è tutto inventato?



Esatto, Ulana Khomyuk è un personaggio "di finzione" che racchiude tutti gli scenziati nucleari che si opposero al regime e andarono a Chernobyl per portare le loro conoscenze. 
In realtà andarono a morire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma con quella scelta hai gettato cattiva luce su quello scienziato,perchè non capire quel "dettaglio" sulle piscine già piene d'acqua avrebbe fatto tutta la differenza del mondo tra far morire decine di milioni di persone e solo quelli attorno.



Si ma tecnicamente l'acqua delle cisterne doveva essere evaporata, sono quei pirla inesperti che hanno continuato a pomparla nelle cisterne convinti che potesse raffreddare il nocciolo ( ?!?!?!? )

Oggi nel 2019 la temperatura del nocciolo ( presumo ) sarà ancora tipo a 1000 gradi.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> davvero è tutto inventato?



In ogni storia "vera" cinematografica ci sono un sacco di licenze poetiche... in questa caso ho letto che sta signora era più una quota rosa (ormai siamo messi cosi).

Praticamente, molte donne sono laureate in quel campo, ma nell' unione sovietica del tempo non le venivano date grandi chance, da qui la scelta di mettere lei.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Giugno 2019)

Il personaggio della fisica nucleare è stato creato per incarnare lo spirito di tutte le persone che hanno aiutato durante l'incidente, lo dicono nei titoli di coda dell'ultimo episodio.
Comunque aspettate l'episodio 5 per avere una spiegazione dettagliata di quello che è successo e del perché è esploso il reattore.
Serie fantastica comunque


----------



## Andris (18 Giugno 2019)

questa comunque è una balla occidentale,perchè nel comunismo le differenze tra i due generi erano minime e quindi era più probabile che una donna facesse carriera più di un uomo.
ho studiato bene la Germania dell'est ed assolutamente le discriminazioni erano molto più presenti in quella dell'ovest.
non a caso la figura della donna casalinga non è mai esistito nel comunismo dove lavorano pure le donne,le differenze di stipendio irrilevanti,nel comunismo più aiuti per casa e figli etc.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche li, lo stato ha coperto tutto.. uno schifo.



Lo stesso signore mi spiegava che anche il nome, 'il disastro di seveso', è stato praticamente una scelta politica.
Il disastro infatti avvenne a Meda, seveso fu solo, si fa per dire, il comune più colpito.
Chiedo scusa per il fuori tema ma era solo per fare un parallelismo circa la scelleratezza umana che di fronte a certe tragedie non ha lingue, colori o bandiere.
Il bosco delle querce è come il fiocco messo in fronte ad un mostro.
Le vasche contenenti quella terra oggi sono monitorate ma chi mangerebbe quelle fragoline selvatiche che maturano su quel suolo ??


----------



## hakaishin (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Difficile da spiegare tecnicamente per chi non mastica la materia. Quando ne parlo dico sempre che è stato un errore umano per farla semplice, è stata una serie di eventi che concatenati l'uno con l'altro ha portato l'innalzamento della pressione e lo scoppio del nocciolo con fuoriuscita di grafite e materiale radioattivo.
> 
> Comunque è stato un errore umano dettato dall inesperienza dei tecnici che hanno portato le barre di controllo dalle standard 24 a 6 rendendo il reattore fortemente instabile . Abbassano la potenza del reattore, l'acqua nelle turbine evapora e boom !
> 
> E menomale che hanno evitato l'esplosione degli altri reattori, sarebbe stata la fine del mondo



Si si avevo già letto tempo fa le cause del disastro. Certo è davvero difficile capire la situazione da profano.
Non era solo l’inesperienza dei tecnici il problema, ma la strafottenza e l’ignoranza di tecnici e superiori che hanno volutamente ignorato ogni regola di sicurezza. 
Furono tolte 191 barre di controlo su 211 ti rendi conto? Come se stessero giocando con un giocattolo. In più il reattore RBMK aveva gravi difetti di progettazione..
Poi viene spiegato tutto alla fine...e ribadisco che è un capolavoro


----------



## hakaishin (18 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà, non era tanto colpa dell' inesperienza dei tecnici: erano volontariamente tenuti all' oscuro dell' esatto funzionamento di quel reattore, sotto la voce "segreto militare".
> 
> Assurdo.



Il problema è che erano anche incompetenti e stupidi..


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Certo che sta serie ha nuovamente alzato un polverone. 
Contento che anche le nuove generazioni parlino della scelta scellerata di passare al nucleare per creare energia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Giugno 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si avevo già letto tempo fa le cause del disastro. Certo è davvero difficile capire la situazione da profano.
> Non era solo l’inesperienza dei tecnici il problema, ma la strafottenza e l’ignoranza di tecnici e superiori che hanno volutamente ignorato ogni regola di sicurezza.
> Furono tolte 191 barre di controlo su 211 ti rendi conto? Come se stessero giocando con un giocattolo. In più il reattore RBMK aveva gravi difetti di progettazione..
> Poi viene spiegato tutto alla fine...e ribadisco che è un capolavoro



come ogni regime, si vive di menzogne e propaganda che portano sempre a disastri. Lo dico visto che qui nel forum abbiamo spesso nostalgici di destra o sinistra di dittatori vari.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credo che quello della signora bielorussa sia fantasia letterale per dare una bella botta di femminismo alla serie, in realtà non esisteva.



lo dicono alla fine dell' ultimo episosio. Il personaggio di Ulana (non mi ricordo il nome) è inventato e rappresenta tutti i fisici che hanno collaborato insieme al fisico Valery Legasov


----------



## hakaishin (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che sta serie ha nuovamente alzato un polverone.
> Contento che anche le nuove generazioni parlino della scelta scellerata di passare al nucleare per creare energia.



La scelta non è scellerata in se. Se parliamo di Chernobyl, parliamo di incompetenza ai massimi livelli a partire dalla costruzione dei reattori


----------



## hakaishin (18 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> come ogni regime, si vive di menzogne e propaganda che portano sempre a disastri. Lo dico visto che qui nel forum abbiamo spesso nostalgici di destra o sinistra di dittatori vari.




Per me l’unione sovietica è il peggio che la storia abbia mai visto


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2019)

I liquidatori ancora vivi hanno raccontato che il racconto della serie tv è abbastanza fedele alla realtà


----------



## Andris (24 Giugno 2019)

questa terza puntata mi è piaciuta meno delle prime due,troppo lenta e molto concentrata in ospedale.
scoperto il ruolo fake di questo personaggio scienziata,ogni volta che la vedo protagonista in una scena me la fa scadere.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa terza puntata mi è piaciuta meno delle prime due,troppo lenta e molto concentrata in ospedale.
> scoperto il ruolo fake di questo personaggio scienziata,ogni volta che la vedo protagonista in una scena me la fa scadere.



La penso anche io cosi : terza puntata non all'altezza delle prime due come ritmo.
Abbiamo visto soprattutto la sofferenza inaudita delle prime vittime esposte alla contaminazione .
Mi ha molto colpito il ruolo e l'approccio dei minatori alla situazione. Muli instancabili che nemmeno si chiedono a cosa andranno incontro o forse lo sanno ma vanno solo incontro al loro destino.


----------



## Andris (9 Luglio 2019)

ieri è terminata la serie,almeno per chi l'ha vista come me una puntata alla volta ogni lunedì sera su Atlantic.
è stata una buona produzione,anche se mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere anche il dopo non solo delle righe finali a conclusione.
magari faranno una seconda parte.


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2019)

Mi è piaciuta, 
mi ha sensibilizzato sul tema del Nucleare e su quanto siamo andati vicini all'ineluttabile.
fossero esplosi i 4 reattori contemporaneamente, o se la lava radioattiva avesse raggiunto la falda acquifera...
beh.... non c'è molto da aggiungere


----------

